# RCA/RF Modulator



## Jonffm (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, need some advise!

I am currently using a Philips Headline Multi-Modulator and require a new one, but for all my efforts, I can't seem to find a new one! It doesn't need to be the same, but requires 6x RCA inputs, and 1x RF outputs.

Anyone know about this stuff? Help would be much appriciated.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I just looked on ebay, got 2200 results for rf modulator, surely there is one there to suit your need.


----------



## Jonffm (Mar 26, 2009)

Not really the advise i'm looking for.

Looking for someone who knows what they're talking about with this stuff and can actually give some proper advise.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Post model number of the old Philips Headline Multi-Modulator so it can help others know what you had and they can know what your talking about a lot better.


----------



## Jonffm (Mar 26, 2009)

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a model number on the chassis, which is annoying as hell (as I could simply search or a like-for-like replacement)

It's basically gt 6 RCA inputs coming from our sky boxes, with one RF output that leads to a fibre optic modulator. The best I seem to be able to find has 4 RCA inputs, but there must still be models that allow 6....it'd be a pain in the bum otherwise as I'd need to get two 4-inputs if not!

Basically this; http://www.amazon.com/RCA-CRF940-Mo...&qid=1344754313&sr=1-10&keywords=rf+modulator

But with 6 inputs and less ****! Even better is if it could fit into server racking as mine currently does.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You may find what you are looking for here: http://www.blondertongue.com


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looking under other names may help *Selector Switch* or *RCA switcher* or RF switcher

http://www.amazon.com/TC-716-Stereo-Selector-BLACK-VERSION/dp/B0001F347K

Or this one with video.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_i=B0001F347K

No RF convertor but remember if you can not find one that a RF convertor can be added.

http://www.amazon.com/GTMax-Audio-Switch-Selector-Splitter/sim/B0031IIXW0/2

Also if your not going to run everything at once a A/B switch can be added or "two 4-inputs" like you said.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...cs&field-keywords=Audio/video+Selector+Switch

Maybe this one.
C2G / Cables to Go 40697 6x2 Component Video, Stereo Audio and TOSLINK Digital Audio Matrix Selector Switch (Black)

http://www.hometech.com/hts/products/video/selectors/svideo/va-avs1.html

http://www.dealsdirect.com.au/p/6-way-v-selector-remote-control/


----------

